# Climbing Pictures



## Sizzle-Chest (Oct 15, 2005)

Post em if you got em!

I guess I'll kick things off and post the only ones I got for now. They're more like tree work than rec climbing. Maybe a mix. Post whatever I guess, as long as it involves a person in a tree.


----------



## NickfromWI (Oct 17, 2005)

Wait a minute, sizzle-chest...why are you posting pics with chainsaws and earplugs in the rec-climbing section?

hmmmmm

love
nick


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Oct 17, 2005)

NickfromWI said:


> Wait a minute, sizzle-chest...why are you posting pics with chainsaws and earplugs in the rec-climbing section?
> 
> hmmmmm
> 
> ...




just trying to get things started. make you a deal, if someone else post some pictures of real climbing then I'll take mine off. But I need something to encourage more pictures!


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Oct 18, 2005)

Awsome Jbird! I really like the third one, with the rope. So i got some more, and these ones dont involve cutting tree's in any way. hope you like!


----------



## pantheraba (Oct 18, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> I double checked the pictures and I can clearly see my prusik and Petzl rope grabber.



I think that is a good joke?? I took it to mean where is your "cambium saver" type friction device? Let's see if that is so.

BTW, that moss looks very cool...good picts. Thanks.


----------



## NickfromWI (Oct 21, 2005)

You can make a friction saver...cheap...ASK US HOW!

Here's my pics. I think you have to take those first pictures off, right?

 Just givin' you a hard time!  

love
nick


----------



## spacemule (Oct 21, 2005)

1.6 MB is rediculous. Here's a more reasonable size--though still big.


----------



## NickfromWI (Oct 21, 2005)

oh, my bad. I'm usually good about that.


----------



## gumneck (Oct 21, 2005)

NickfromWI said:


> You can make a friction saver...cheap...ASK US HOW!
> 
> Here's my pics. I think you have to take those first pictures off, right?
> 
> ...



Nick

I'm asking how to make a friction saver. Got my pencil and paper ready.

Tks
Tom


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Oct 22, 2005)

Jbird, I have to thank you! I tried that technique and i ascended a tree in about 1/3 the time it took me last weekend, and it was all without extra gear! It was slamming awsome, I'm so glad you showed me that. I took some pictures and I will post them a little later. Thanks again!


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Oct 23, 2005)

are there any really inexpensive alternatives to the prusik? i was thinking of putting a carabeener through the eye of the rope grabber to make a hand deally. I'll try and draw a picture of what I mean


----------



## balaban9331 (Oct 23, 2005)

*climbing gear*

question to both sizzle-chest and jbird.since you both come from different sides of the fence so to speak,i think both your opinions would be appreciated.i'd like to get into climbing.partially to fell some trees on my sisters property and mostly for the exercise.what would you guys recommend to start me off?what climbing gear is best?can i buy used?their are so many different types on the market that i would not know where to start.thanks,robert.


----------



## balaban9331 (Oct 24, 2005)

*climbing gear*

thanks for the reply.you're right about buying something new.that way i'll know my own harness as opposed to what someone else was doing with their own.as far as cutting trees,i'm looking at a few elms and a couple of smaller conifers.i looked at the sherrill website and i like the floating d wideback saddle,the prusik with aluminum kong snap and the buckingham steel climbers.as for rope,i got no clue.never had to buy any,but would appreciate any insight in this matter as well as your opinion on the rest.thanks,robert.


----------



## rbtree (Oct 25, 2005)

sizzle, I hope you're not advocating spur climbing a tree not slated for removal.....

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_24788.php


----------



## Pilsnaman (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree with what Jbird has recommended and would like to add an opinion on the saddle choice. This is one of the more expensive parts of the puzzle and the one you will have touching your body from start to finish. Having tried the Master II and floating D wideback I can safely say there has got to be something better, and there is. Two of my old coworkers, and current friends, have switched to the Petzl Navaho Vario with not a complaint to be heard. No question this will be my next saddle but if you can get your hands on a few different types that would be great. Have fun and climb safe, oh and btw I am all about the advanced fiction hitch...once I went swabisch I never looked back.


----------



## balaban9331 (Oct 25, 2005)

why the double d?the conifers can't be more than 18 or 20" wide.good advice on the spurs.funny the things you don't think about when you're new at something.thanks for the advice.robert.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Oct 26, 2005)

balaban9331 said:


> why the double d?the conifers can't be more than 18 or 20" wide.good advice on the spurs.funny the things you don't think about when you're new at something.thanks for the advice.robert.



i just find that its nice having two points to tie into on the front rather than one. Its just a convenience thing i guess. More to work with!


----------



## balaban9331 (Oct 26, 2005)

what about adding a d or a carabiner?


----------



## Shag (Oct 28, 2005)

here are some pics of me climbing a redwood


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Oct 31, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> Post em if you got em!
> 
> I guess I'll kick things off and post the only ones I got for now. They're more like tree work than rec climbing. Maybe a mix. Post whatever I guess, as long as it involves a person in a tree.



I'm looking at _dog.jpg_ 

Thats a very nice photograph, the color is great, the background depth is terrific, and the composition is good. are you a trained photographer SC?


_edit_ well the first dog.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 1, 2005)

Jbird said:


> So what is your favorite recipe for a homemade friction saver?



J-bird,

A couple of details that aren't clear from the pic of your false crotch. 

That setup is one of the most versatile FCs. Low cost and highly efficient.

The large biner on the left should be an HMS style biner. My favorite is the ISC Gecko. Whenever I rig a FC the gate is ALWAYS positioned away from the tree. 

An oval or delta MR screw link could be used to attach the pulley. NEVER use a screwgate biner for personal support, even for RTC. Too likely to have it open.

CMI makes a less expensive pulley that sells for around #13 that works just as well as the $23 one. The less expensive one doesn't have as high a "Cool Factor" though 

FC's should be used all of the time. They reduce damage to the tree, rope and climber.


----------



## pantheraba (Nov 1, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> SPRECHEN SIE SASSY??!!!
> PS, have you ever read "A walk in the woods" by bill bryson? Seems like something you might enjoy. Its about hiking the appellation trail, and for some reason, it reminds me of you.



I don't know if you meant for this to be some kind of pun (apellation trail), but it is tremendously funny!!!


----------



## Chucky (Nov 3, 2005)

Why is this thread like reading a book with a bunch of its pages ripped out?
And what happened to JBird? Did he pull a Rocky?

Bryson's _A Walk In the Woods_ is hilarious and well worth reading IMHO, as is everything he's written, especially _Made In America_ and _Notes From a Small Island_.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 3, 2005)

Jbird couldnt take the heat, so he pulled out. He couldnt hack it man, i dont know who rocky is, but I'de say he's more like that section 8 from full metal jacket, private pyle. I'm debating deleting my other posts because they now make no sense.


----------



## Chucky (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey Shag, somehow I get the impression your ascent up that Redwood ain't just a casual, Sunday afternoon foray into a tree. Do tell us more ....


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 7, 2005)

that was shag's only post, and it was a little while ago, so im figuring hes still up that tree!


----------



## Chucky (Nov 7, 2005)

Sizzle-chest, why did Jbird leave this forum? You mentioned he couldn't "take the heat." What the hell kind of "heat" can there be on a REC forum???


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 7, 2005)

Chucky said:


> Sizzle-chest, why did Jbird leave this forum? You mentioned he couldn't "take the heat." What the hell kind of "heat" can there be on a REC forum???



Oh there's heat baby! The Sizzler is *HOT

But seriously Chuck, I'de hate to think that Jbird left cuz of me, but Im pretty sure thats the case. See, me an him had a brief exchange of ideas, and by that I mean an arguement. There was some name calling and finger pointing (mostly through PM but some on this thread) and things were gettin pretty heated when he just up and left. I have mixed feelings about it. I normally dont mind argueing with people online, and I dont thing people should be put off by other peoples opinions, but jbird had some sort of score to settle with me or something. I mean, the guy was out for my blood, picking on me for the stupidest things. So I say good riddance to negative-jbird. 



:Eye: :Eye: 
C*
*U*


----------



## Chucky (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, I think I know what happened, and it's the classic clash of idealogies and cultures. Arboristsite is basically a blue collar site, but a REC site will invariably invite white collar, greenie-type people, and that's a clash of cultures. Picture ATVers and snowmobilers vs hikers. Or Wise Use vs Preservation. Same thing.

Sizzle, I can see you're actually a production aborist, not really a REC climber. You hit head on with a REC climber whose outlook on tree climbing is very different from yours. Nothing against either one of you, you both just approach tree climbing from totally different world view. 

I have to give you a lot of credit, though, Sizzle, you're a bit bold and brash for a newbie, but you had the humility at first to accept some of Jbirds suggestions. If he kept on you after that, then I can't blame you getting impatient with him letting him hear it. If he can't handle that, then, oh well...


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks for the words Chucky, you are very right about the culture clash. maybe jbird would be happy to know that i made a friction/cambium saver. wherever you are jbird, know that i have taken at least some of your advice!


----------



## moss (Nov 9, 2005)

*Culture mesh?*

Yup, I'm one of those crunchy-granola green type rec climbers  Rec climbers have plenty to learn from work climbers about the nuts and bolts of being in a tree. It's amazing how much can be learned by watching an experienced arborist climb for 5 minutes. On the other side of it rec climbers have the opportunity to demonstrate a different way of looking at trees for the professional climber: it's always good seeing an arborist mellowing out when they're on a rec climb. No rush for a change.

My biggest problem right now is that I like climbing (and pruning) so much that my day job is starting to get in the way! I look around at my co-workers and can see how the day-in and day-out sitting at a computer keyboard is quietly destroying their bodies and their spirits.
-moss


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 9, 2005)

moss said:


> Yup, I'm one of those crunchy-granola green type rec climbers  Rec climbers have plenty to learn from work climbers about the nuts and bolts of being in a tree. It's amazing how much can be learned by watching an experienced arborist climb for 5 minutes. On the other side of it rec climbers have the opportunity to demonstrate a different way of looking at trees for the professional climber: it's always good seeing an arborist mellowing out when they're on a rec climb. No rush for a change.
> 
> My biggest problem right now is that I like climbing (and pruning) so much that my day job is starting to get in the way! I look around at my co-workers and can see how the day-in and day-out sitting at a computer keyboard is quietly destroying their bodies and their spirits.
> -moss



you know . . . if a person learns enough about pruning and climbing, I hear there's a nitch to be filled for doing fine tree trimming that actually helps trees grow to their potential in urban environments. Its one way to do the work you love while saving the trees you love. I like granola


----------



## Shag (Nov 11, 2005)

Chucky 

that particular tree I climb for business, but I do enjoy rec climbing whenever I can. Does anybody know what skywalking is?


----------



## Chucky (Nov 11, 2005)

Shag said:


> Chucky
> 
> that particular tree I climb for business, but I do enjoy rec climbing whenever I can. Does anybody know what skywalking is?



Well, I imagine it's walking across a rope tied between two trees. I suppose it'd be helpful to have another rope above to hang (and clip) onto? I'm just guessing, of course.

Out of curiousity, are you a seed harvester, Shag?


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 11, 2005)

hey shag, your second picture, in addition to not wearing shoes i noticed that your rope doesnt appear to be climbing rope. Is that the case? I looks like twisted nylon ski rope or something scary. Whats the scoop? Was it just to help you traverse or something?


----------



## pantheraba (Nov 25, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> hey shag, your second picture, in addition to not wearing shoes i noticed that your rope doesnt appear to be climbing rope. Is that the case? I looks like twisted nylon ski rope or something scary.



Good eye, Sizzle. I went back and zoomed on that line, especially the knot on the right. It DOES look like some cheap polypro line.

You don't think?????


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 25, 2005)

pantheraba said:


> Good eye, Sizzle. I went back and zoomed on that line, especially the knot on the right. It DOES look like some cheap polypro line.
> 
> You don't think?????



well, thems redwoods he climbing in, and last i checked redwoods are kinda big and tall, so i'm guessing that he's more than a few feet off the ground. can't say i'de use line like that to support my body in a tree, but then there's a lot about ol shag that don't make much sense to me, like being barefoot in a tree . . . whatever tickles your pickle i guess!

:Eye: :Eye: 
C
U


----------



## pantheraba (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey, Siz...I gotta ask. It seems like ALL your pictures are named dog.jpg.

How can that be? I mean, whatz up dawwwg???? Your hard drive must be a crazy place?


----------



## Redbull (Nov 25, 2005)

Hahaha! I was wonderin tha same thing! What's up with that dog?


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 25, 2005)

so you want to know about dog huh? i knew the day would come when i would have to explain . . . dog. It's pretty dumb actually but i will try to explain: the size of the pictures taken on my camera is far too large to post here. if i reduce the image and save it, then my original copy is permanently altered and detail is lost. so, instead of reducing the original, i paste a copy on a generic picture titled "dog". Save and post, then redo the process so that i can keep all my originals in big format. Sounds stupid, but thats what i do! Here are some funny pictures of Original DOG!!!


----------



## Redbull (Nov 25, 2005)

Heres the newest edition to our family.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 26, 2005)

we should start a tree climbers best friend picture thread. here 's a few of me in a sweet gum tree at my parents house over thanksgiving. werent too much fun though but was pretty


----------



## pantheraba (Nov 26, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> so you want to know about dog huh? i knew the day would come when i would have to explain . . . dog. ....Sounds stupid, but thats what i do! Here are some funny pictures of Original DOG!!!



Sizzle, you gotta take this the right way...I'm sittin' here laughing and grinning like that crazy monkey-headed avatar of yours while I type this. When I read some of your posts, after I get thru laughing, I just have to say, "What an idiot!!!" But, then, I say that about myself a lot, too.  

That first picture of dawg is great. Thanks for enlightening us. Now I just gotta think of the next great question to pull something ELSE out of you that is so funny.

Have a good evening.


----------



## pantheraba (Nov 26, 2005)

You are doing some great stuff...your picture of the false crotch is great. I am still trying to understand how to set those up...I have the hardware but have not figured out the process yet...I am the idiot now...but working on learning it.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 26, 2005)

could you point me in the direction of these posts you speak of? i like to laugh at myself


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 26, 2005)

pantheraba said:


> You are doing some great stuff...your picture of the false crotch is great. I am still trying to understand how to set those up...I have the hardware but have not figured out the process yet...I am the idiot now...but working on learning it.



those crotch savers are like tree puzzles. i could draw you a picture to explain how to get it up and down if you want. give me 20 minutes

oh, and to get it out, just put a knot on your rope thats small enough to go through big end of saver and big enough to not go through the small end. pull and it'll pull everything down with it


----------



## pantheraba (Nov 26, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> could you point me in the direction of these posts you speak of? i like to laugh at myself



Your opening monologue in "Sizzle's Big Adventure With Friction Saver" is priceless. You are trying new stuff and passing along what went right and what went wrong. You have a knack for telling a story and making it fun to read.

See 
http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=26437

And this quote from Redbull when you were working on developing your new FC..."Wooohooo! A new FC climbing story from Sizzle!! Can't wait! J/K Sizzle, have fun and be safe."

Just keep on being you


----------



## pantheraba (Nov 26, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> those crotch savers are like tree puzzles. i could draw you a picture to explain how to get it up and down if you want. give me 20 minutes



If you have the time and want to fuss with it, that would be great...but, I have Jepson's book...it may be in there. Or it my already be here or at TB or TH...I have not had time to look for it yet.

For now, I am practicing putting up my leather rope/cambium saver and learning to footlock as I go up...along with working out my ascender setups.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 3, 2005)

i climbed a pin oak down the street today. i kept getting caught up in the branches so it wasnt very fun at all. i only took a few shots cuz i left pretty quick, the last was another tree in the park, some kinda cedar?


----------



## pantheraba (Dec 4, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> those crotch savers are like tree puzzles. i could draw you a picture to explain how to get it up and down if you want. give me 20 minutes



Hey, Sizzzz...I just found your drawing of how to install the FC...you went back and snuck it in (edited it later). 

Good explanation; I'll be able to do it for sure.

I discovered your drawing tonight when I was entertaining my daughter with your posts. I had her start with "Sizzle's Big Adventure With Friction Saver"...she liked that so much we spent 20 minutes perusing a lot of the other ones.

She wants to marry a cross between you and Ong-Bak (Thai Warrior).

Here is a picture of her about 18 years ago...she is 22 now. She loves your teeth (yours or the avatar???). 

Thanks much for taking the time to draw out the install process...I especially like steps 2 and 7.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 4, 2005)

your daughter and i are about the same age! I dont know who the Thai Warrior is, but if she really wants to marry a guy like me, she should talk to my wife and find out what its like being married to someone who comes home everyday saying, "now dont be upset, but i there's been a little accident . . .". Here's a picture of my daughter, she's hard to see because she's still in my wife's belly for another month. I will have to post a picture when she pops out in January. 


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_29049.php


----------



## pantheraba (Dec 4, 2005)

Katie said she thinks you will be a good daddy..from reading your posts she can tell that you won't have any trouble relating to your young'un on their level...that is what makes kids have fun....parents who can be kids when they need to be. 

Our best wishes for you, your wife and bambino.

I guess Katie will just have to settle for Ong-Bak.


----------



## Shag (Dec 10, 2005)

You guys have good eyes. I like that. That is twisted polypro (scary huh). That traverse was about 160' up, but it was only probably 15 feet long. It's a long story why I would use trucker's rope at all, but rest assured there are always at least two lines to safety to. The reason I'm not wearing any shoes is because those particular trees are climbed frequently and I try and practice a "leave no trace" ethic while in the heavens. I find it less abrasive on the thin bark. Anyways, I found out what skywalking is. I guess It's just another word for an unassisted traverse. I have a question for anyone that can help: Does anybody know anything about the Maschard?(spelling?) It's a wonderful knot that I'm trying to learn more about and am having little luck. ps. here is a jolly roger and a solar panel I put about 206' up in a redwood)


----------



## Shag (Dec 10, 2005)

Also Sizzle, I put your awsome crotch saver comic on my desktop, it's a riot.


----------



## pantheraba (Dec 11, 2005)

Shag said:


> Also Sizzle, I put your awsome crotch saver comic on my desktop, it's a riot.



You are right, that is a great comic/teaching tool...kinda like the Army comic books.

Thanks for filling us in on that polypro rope. Glad to hear you had backups.

Post more picts when you can.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 27, 2005)

santa gave me a climbing helmet, so i played around with it yesterday in a fir near my pops house. he asked why anyone would need a helmet in a tree. when i pulled my friction saver out he said, "woh, now i see why . . ." here's some pics, it was pretty fun tree.


----------



## pantheraba (Dec 27, 2005)

Dog 3 is a great rainbow...and right under the end of the rainbow...is that your little baby girl? (still inside Mommy?)


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 27, 2005)

could be actually, its in about the right place, but she's still in her momma's belly for another couple weeks We got two due dates from different doctors early in the prenancy and we dont know which one to believe. I'll definately post a pic when she pops out.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Siz, nice pics. 

I might offer just a tad bit of criticism about the placement of your friction saver: if you hang it on a branch on the opposite side of the trunk, then should for some unexpected reason the branch fails, it will be impossible for you to free fall to the ground, as it would be should the branch on the same side of the trunk you're tied into fails.

Cool Frank Zappa look.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 28, 2005)

chuck, i totally agree and was actually thinking the same thing at the time. but i wanted to try that on the ground first so that i could see how well i could retrieve it when wrapped around the back of the trunk. i usually lanyard in even when rapelling just in case my branch fails but not that time. good criticism!

oh ya, thanks for the compliment on my Zappa beard. is that a real poncho or is that a sears poncho?


----------



## Chucky (Dec 28, 2005)

Figgered you probably knew the diff, Sizz. Just had to throw in my $.02 in potential alive/dead scenerios. My alive/dead scenarios haven't been exactly stellar, either.


----------



## gumneck (Dec 29, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> chuck, i totally agree and was actually thinking the same thing at the time. but i wanted to try that on the ground first so that i could see how well i could retrieve it when wrapped around the back of the trunk. i usually lanyard in even when rapelling just in case my branch fails but not that time. good criticism!
> 
> oh ya, thanks for the compliment on my Zappa beard. is that a real poncho or is that a sears poncho?



Tks for sharing the pics Sizz. Lotta nice hand/foot holds in that tree so it looked like a fun and easy climb. If you dont mind pls explain further when you say you "lanyard in when rapelling just in case the branch falls". I dont do that and I wonder how it can be done with all those branches. I usually keep my lanyard on and check my rapel about 3 or 4 ft or so to be sure everything is working as it should but then I clip out of the lanyard. I use a rescue 8 backed up with a klemheist or blakes.

Tks
Tom


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 29, 2005)

hey tom, since im still pretty new to climbing i dont like the idea of using only one attachment point just in case a branch fails. i just dont know enough about the strength of wood in different trees. so, often when i rapell, i will keep my lanyard around another branch until its maxed out, then i will unclip it and put it around a lower branch. its just a backup measure that might not be neccessary, but better to be safe. here's a picture of what i mean. .. .

also, i only have a simple figure eight that i back up with a prusik


----------



## gumneck (Dec 29, 2005)

Sizz, I can appreciate the better safe than dead. I consider myself a climber with plenty to learn and have strayed little from what I know that works. Don't take this as me trying to convince you to change from your comfort zone. I just wonder that to rapell down from one limb to the max adjmt of your lanyard and safetying in again could be working against you or maybe become tiring doing all that hooking and unhooking etc. 

Anyway, another fine picture you have created.


----------



## moss (Jan 2, 2006)

Which reminds me, here's a lanyard rig that I made recently that works real well in conifers like the one SizzleChest was in:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/naturejournal/75300514/

Mine is about 50 ft. of rope, it's based on what Richard Preston described in his New Yorker article on climbing in redwoods. He called it a motion lanyard but wasn't exactly clear about how it was configured. Anyway what I show in the drawing works great. You can stay tied in on both ends of the lanyard at all times or extend the lanyard out to it's full doubled length and hang on one branch if you're confident in the strength of that branch. The advantage is that you have your split-tails all tied in to the rope and you just throw either end with the 'biner over the branch and clip in to establish a new tie-in.
-moss


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 3, 2006)

Very good drawing. I only tend to use that when in a very wide tree and I only need to go to one side for a couple cuts then come back.

It is hard to trust your rope when starting out and now that I don't climb often at all it's hard to get used to when I do get back in a tree. 
You guys are rappelling on an 8 only? I haven't actually tried it on tree climbing rope but have done it kernmantle a few times and it feels very safe on static rope like that.

From the previous couple threads I wasn't sure how you guys are talking about hanging your rope but if go around the trunk and then over a branch as in the picture you don't have to worry about the branch breaking unless it's the last one on the bottom of the trunk as it will slide down to the next fork. 

Just playing around w/ the pic


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 3, 2006)

OK, here's a happier scenario


----------



## skwerl (Jan 3, 2006)

Todd, why are you climbing that tree naked? Better git some clothes on before you catch cold!


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey that is Sizzle chest, I would never! Too many crazy squirrels around for that!

Good to see you around again Brian


----------



## rbtree (Jan 3, 2006)

hey sizzle, see if ya like the improvements I made to this lacklusterly lit shot


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Jan 3, 2006)

RB, i'm not sure the changes you made, but the colors look a bit brighter and the definition a little less sharp. is that what you were going for? i guess the less you can see my ugly mug the better, eh?


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Feb 1, 2006)

doesnt anyone have rec climbin pics no more?


----------



## nor cal firs (Feb 9, 2006)

hello everyone
i like the pics you all have been posting
i'll post sum of mine soon but all i got is work shots right now.
talk to yall later


----------



## Fireaxman (Feb 25, 2006)

*Bald Cypress*

Maybe this will be interesting to you. There are several of these in a small swamp on the edge of Madisonville, La., identical in the codominant stems. We think the original trees were harvested when the town was founded (couple hundred years ago) to build the town, but that growing conditions were so good at that time the trees re-sprouted the codominant stems. There is a very cozy raccoon nest between the codominant stems.

Both stems are now up to about 95 feet (top of foliage), in spite of the fact that Bald Cypress are very slow growing. Since I only had a 75 foot piece and a 120 foot piece of Arborplex with me I had to stage the two pieces to reach a tie in point at 75 feet, then 3 point climb 12 more feet (with flip line for safety) to reach the highest crotch at 87 feet. Tom would be quick to tell me I could have made the climb much more efficiently SRT, but at age 56 I like the mechanical advantage of DRT.

Notice the greenbriar vines, several as big around as my arm. They were choking the top of the tree so bad I could not get through without some judicious use of the hand saw (cut Greenbriar only of course, a common weed down here). On some limbs the tree cambium had grown around the vine at least half the diameter of the vine, leaving a deep grove in several tree limbs.


----------



## moss (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice pics Fireaxeman! Sweet tree to climb in, some good options to traverse between the two leaders.


----------



## Climb020 (Feb 26, 2006)

I just started keeping an online picture journal of my rec. climbs. CHeck out my web page.


----------



## moss (Feb 28, 2006)

*Gear transportation*

Thought you might find this interesting. I use this cart for bringing all the gear I need to a climb site. I have a lightweight packable gear set but when I want to have several rope options and plenty of extras on hand this is what I use.






More images from that climb:
Old red oak


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 28, 2006)

Andrew,

I like the redesigned handle on the cart, especially the top part where you preserved part of the previous "natural" handle.

Do you have any concerns leaving the cart at the base of a tree when you're up in the tree? I can picture some kids running along wanting to mess around with it if you were climbing in a park.

Once I gear up, I was thinking of using my backpack to carry my stuff. The pack is pretty comfortable even with 50 pounds of gear in it. I could tie a line to it and once aloft pull it part way up the tree then tie it off to protect it from curious on-lookers.

Nice pictures at the other site too.

Cheers,


----------



## moss (Feb 28, 2006)

rmihalek said:


> Andrew,
> 
> I like the redesigned handle on the cart, especially the top part where you preserved part of the previous "natural" handle.
> 
> Do you have any concerns leaving the cart at the base of a tree when you're up in the tree? I can picture some kids running along wanting to mess around with it if you were climbing in a park.



Hey Bob, I've never had a problem. I don't usually climb where people end up under the tree but when I do they're usually so dumfounded at either the cart or me in the tree that they just stand there slack jawed, even teenage boys, the most dangerous animal on the planet  Also I can get out of a tree faster than anyone could push a cart very far. I suppose I could lock the wheels up with a bike lock but have no need at this point. You could certainly haul your backpack up into the tree while you're climbing for extra security. I could do the same with the cart, it's pretty light.


----------

